# Ye Grand Ol' Elder Scrolls Thread



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

Since Morrowind / Oblivion seem to be coming up more and more often in Three Frags Left, figure we might as well have a thread dedicated to it.

Feel free to post just what characters you made, ask questions on how to finish quests, look for advice on character creation, etc.  Also a good place to post Elder Scrolls news, or a mod project you're following.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Spear of bitter mercy Awesome or epic?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

Poet said:


> Spear of bitter mercy Awesome or epic?


  Very awesome for a pre-existing item:  I've made damage enchantments to make a Daedric Spear do more with each hit, but being able to give yourself 20% Reflection at-will alongside summoning a Storm Atronach makes it worth the trip.

I'd much rather if you could keep the Fork, though.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally.

Anyway the only character from Morrowind I stuck with is a lvl 30 Argonian named "Four Soul". I can't even remember the stats for him off the top of my head. Oblivion... meh. I never really stuck with any characters in that game. I mostly achievement hunted (The achievements in Oblivion were extremely easy. All you needed to do to get 1250 gamerscore was complete all the questlines and become the Madgod in Shivering Isles). The only reason I haven't sold it is 1, it's Elder Scrolls. 2, it's fun to make character faces


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Very awesome for a pre-existing item:  I've made damage enchantments to make a Daedric Spear do more with each hit, but being able to give yourself 20% Reflection at-will alongside summoning a Storm Atronach makes it worth the trip.
> 
> I'd much rather if you could keep the Fork, though.


I so very often start the game with a high speed Argonian and grab that spear first thing and play threw the game with it I found scrolls useful to kill that netch as it still counts


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Anyway the only character from Morrowind I stuck with is a lvl 30 Argonian named "Four Soul". I can't even remember the stats for him off the top of my head.


 Funnily enough, my 2nd most recent character was an Argonian too:  100's base for all attributes except Luck (which is currently at 91).  He's level 60-some and managed to beat the game without using any alchemy or exploiting any glitches.

First time beating the game (including Bloodmoon expansion) I used a Dunmer who is still only around level 34-ish.  Main reasons for the level gaps are:  1)  Said Dunmer used Alchemy, so he didn't need quite as high stats, and 2)  Said Dunmer also didn't go to Trainers for anything more than enough to cast Levitate / Water Walking spells.  However, it shows for this character I did not attempt to min-max:  I think only one of his attributes (at level 34!) is above 90.



			
				Poet said:
			
		

> I so very often start the game with a high speed Argonian and grab that spear first thing and play threw the game with it I found scrolls useful to kill that netch as it still counts


  Usually my starting run would be as follows for "amusement" runs:
1)  Join the mages Guild in Balmora, and complete the quests to get the Bosmer away from her desk 
3)  Loot her Soulstones, jump to Caldera, sell Soulstones and steal the Master Alchemy set
4)  Jump to Sadrith Mora, go to the Imperial Cult room beneath the mages guild and - after making sure I had at least one Dreugh Wax - buy a couple hundred Ash Yams & Bloats, and abuse Alchemy for profit!
5)  From there, go to Khuul and head just a bit north-east to find the Daedric Tomb.  Ancient Silver Daggers are wonderful, the Ward is a pretty good starter's shield, etc.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

I need suggestions for just starting the game.  I've only just started playing the game, and I'm a lvl. 2 Imperial by the name of "Bitchtits".  How do I earn fast money?  That's the main thing I want to know. Any suggestions?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I need suggestions for just starting the game.  I've only just started playing the game, and I'm a lvl. 2 Imperial by the name of "Bitchtits".  How do I earn fast money?  That's the main thing I want to know. Any suggestions?



Do quests and level up. When you level up then you'll be able to go into more life threatening places like Daedric ruins to get very very good loot


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

I rob the census office blind then I go rob smugglers and sell the moonshuger to any kajjit Alchemist and make CASH!!!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Do quests and level up. When you level up then you'll be able to go into more life threatening places like Daedric ruins to get very very good loot


 
So you're saying I should just go out and do some of the main quest/find some side quests and it'll take care of itself?



Poet said:


> I rob the census office blind then I go rob smugglers and sell the moonshuger to any kajjit Alchemist and make CASH!!!


 
lol that's how I did it in Fallout 3, but the thing is that I need a house first so I can rob a ton of shit and store it somewhere so I can sell it.  Otherwise I'd be making 4 or 5 items at a time due to being over-encumbered.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> So you're saying I should just go out and do some of the main quest/find some side quests and it'll take care of itself?



No thats not what I said. What Morrowind does is it gives you a main quest, but there is so much more to do besides it. What I recommend is immerse yourself in the world a little. Do a few subquests, join a faction and do their quests (they give you cash and rewards. As well as upgrading your status in the faction and allowing you discounts for repairing and the like). Every so often do a few Main quests but never really dwell on it



Hitman344 said:


> lol that's how I did it in Fallout 3, but the thing is that I need a house first so I can rob a ton of shit and store it somewhere so I can sell it. Otherwise I'd be making 4 or 5 items at a time due to being over-encumbered.



Morrowind is not like Oblivion. If you go into a house and find someone there. Just murder his ass and the house is yours. No ifs ands or butts. As long as you are in his house the guards don't give a shit.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> No thats not what I said. What Morrowind does is it gives you a main quest, but there is so much more to do besides it. What I recommend is immerse yourself in the world a little. Do a few subquests, join a faction and do their quests (they give you cash and rewards. As well as upgrading your status in the faction and allowing you discounts for repairing and the like). Every so often do a few Main quests but never really dwell on it
> 
> 
> 
> Morrowind is not like Oblivion. If you go into a house and find someone there. Just murder his ass and the house is yours. No ifs ands or butts. As long as you are in his house the guards don't give a shit.


 
Wait, are you referring to Morrowind or Oblivion?  I'm asking for advice on Oblivion.

But either way, that advice sounds pretty good.  I'll go wander around a bit and talk to whoever I come across, find a faction somewhere, and see where that takes me.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I need suggestions for just starting the game.  I've only just started playing the game, and I'm a lvl. 2 Imperial by the name of "Bitchtits".  How do I earn fast money?  That's the main thing I want to know. Any suggestions?



If you haven't already, take part in the arena. You'll earn a good amount of money, and gain some levels. Especially if you do the Gray Prince's little side quest.


As for myself, all I have at the moment is a level 22 Khajit, however the hell the spell that class of character. I finished the main quest, along with the Arena, Dark Brotherhood, Fighters, Mages and Thieves Guild, and did all of the Deadric Shrines. As of now I'm about half way done with the Shivering Isles.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Wait, are you referring to Morrowind or Oblivion?  I'm asking for advice on Oblivion.



My mistake. With Oblivion it is slightly harder to get a house. You could invest in some of the expansion packs for Oblivion like "Fighters Stronghold" if you really need one. Or if you have the PC version, download a mod that gives you a house


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol Oblivion is really not my sthick I liked Morrowind


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Poet said:


> He's playing Morrowind not Oblivion



Other way around Poet . Yeah it might be good to clarify which game before asking for advice. As every Elder Scrolls game has drastically different gameplay elements


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh I ninja edited you I think


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> My mistake. With Oblivion it is slightly harder to get a house. You could invest in some of the expansion packs for Oblivion like "Fighters Stronghold" if you really need one. Or if you have the PC version, download a mod that gives you a house


 
Nah, I have a borrowed 360 version.  It's my friends, so investing in an expansion pack wouldn't be worth it because it's not my game to begin with.  I'll take your advice though and go explore this world.  Hell, eventually I'll come across some side quests.  There should be more in Imperial City that I haven't found yet, no doubt (I've only found one).


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 16, 2009)

Morrowind is by far the best game of the elder scrolls series.  Oblivion was way too small.  Although in morrowind it wasn't to hard to get an overpowered character, but hey, then you could go kill everyone in the world for fun


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 16, 2009)

I am still waiting for the MorrOblivion mod to finish. :V
I am Just screwing around with the Fighter's Guild Quests with Elric. I started another file again.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Other way around Poet . Yeah it might be good to clarify which game before asking for advice. As every Elder Scrolls game has drastically different gameplay elements


 
Sorry about that.  I wouldn't know.  This is the first time I've picked up and started playing an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 16, 2009)

I got Morrowind, but I haven't taken the time to actually play it. I'm too addicted to Oblivion at the moment.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> How do I earn fast money?


  Go picking flowers.

No, seriously.  Loot every single environmental loot provider you can.  Mushrooms, Flowers, Roots, you name it.  What you really want are things that weigh .1 and give 1 gold, and things that weigh .1 and give lots of gold.  You use the .1 / 1 gold items sold - one at a time, without ever closing the chat - to a merchant.  Each successful sale usually leads to a temporary 1pt disposition boost.  From there, you slowly work up towards 100.  From there, you can sell both the more expensive alchemy ingredients and more valuable loot you acquired without needing to take speech checks to improve the disposition.

It also doesn't tend to flag anything as illegal, which is a plus.  If really desperate and you have a few healing items, you can taunt a guard into attacking you while there are a bunch of other guards around.  Eventually you'll pass enough Taunt tests to trigger aggro from the guard, and once he attacks the rest should rush to your aid.  Let them kill the sod, loot his armor, and sell it to a Merchant (Creeper is usually your best bet here:  He'll give you full price for the armor pieces).  

The only flaw to the plan is it requires letting yourself get beat at least a few times by a guard, so you might want to start small with Imperial Legion Guards (their weapons do less damage than most others). 

These are the best ways to get profit without having to steal anything.  Stealing?  Go to Vivec, specifically the Redoran Complex.  One of the manors should have a second story bedroom with a drawer directly to the inside-left.  You want to stand in the doorway and close the door so as to have it block the person inside from seeing you, but your body force it open enough to see the Drawer.  Inside the Drawer will be a key to the Redoran Vault's lowest level.  

For this part, you're going to want a Mark Spell, a Recall Spell, and either a Divine or Alemsivi's Intervention spell.  When you go to the Redoran Treasury (in the same Canton), go to the bottom-most level.  Enter the room there and, if empty, quickly close the door behind you.  If there is a guard inside, rest one hour at a time until there are no guards inside.  From there, you can close the door so you're alone.  With no-one else in there, you're free to take to your max carry-capacity in gold, ebony, and glass items.  Some of them will need repair to get full price, so best to leave those behind on the first trip.  

Once you've weighted yourself down in equipment, you "Mark" the room and use the Intervention spell.  From there, you should arrive either in the Temple District of Vivec (Alemsivi Intervention), or Ebonheart (Divine Intervention).  Alemsivi is preferred, as it makes getting back easier.  If Alemsivi, go to the Vivec Foreign District, climb to the top, and enter the Mages Guild to take the Service to Caldera.  If you use Divine, you will want to navigate yourself to the dock of Ebonheart and stand on the boat that has named entryways (both should be locked, but they're not your concern).  From there, just ride to Vivec and do the same thing as suggested for Alemsivi.

In Caldera, you are looking for a house full of several Orcs - there should be a book laying in the Fireplace as a good bookmark.  It should also be downhill. The second story of the house has a Merchant called the "Creeper", who daily restocks 5,000 gold and will buy any weapons / armor you offer at Full Price.  To make use of this, sell items for less than 5,000 gold first.  When he's out of gold, you can rest for 24 hours (or Wait, it doesn't matter) ingame.  When your character wakes up, the Creeper will have its gold stock restored.  From there, you can sell more items.  

The reason to sell less-than-5K value items first is that it'll allow you to sell more valuable things later on:  If you try selling a 10,000 Value item right off the bat, you're losing 5,000 Gold.  If you sell a 5,000 Value item first however, and the next day sell the 10,000 item, you can both get the 5,000 Value item back and the 5,000 in gold (and what do you do with the 5,000 Gold item?  Sell it back on day 3!).  

Once you've sold all the equipment you don't want to keep, you can just cast "recall" to return to the Treasury.  Once you're the only person in the Treasury Room again, rinse and repeat.  You can do this until either you grow bored of it, you are stuck on the locked chests, or you've got everything not nailed to the floor.  

Anyways, for spells:  Here are the locations of Mark spell-sellers, here are the Recall spell-sellers, Almsivi spell-sellers, and Divine Intervention spell sellers.  If you don't have enough money to buy these spells, you can make do with walking:  You really only need enough gold to purchase the fast-travel to Vivec and Caldera, and if really low on gold you can probably walk to Vivec from the start and only need enough to reach Caldera in the Mages Guild (which should cost less than 30 gold even when a non-member).

EDIT:  Oh, of course:  Oblivion.  Ah well, this is a good enough Morrowind guide to keep up for now.

EDIT 2:  And anyways, Flower Picking still stands as a good cheap way to make money.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am still waiting for the MorrOblivion mod to finish. :V
> I am Just screwing around with the Fighter's Guild Quests with Elric. I started another file again.



Newsflash. MorrOblivion did finish. (Or was that another mod? That one that ripped all the data from Morrowind to Oblivion?) Bethesda shut them down.

Attaman that paragraph is a little TL;DR. You might want to sum it up in a sentance or two. Here's mine "Just do whatever the hell you feel like and if the game is to hard, turn the difficulty down and buttfuck everyone"


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Newsflash. MorrOblivion did finish. (Or was that another mod? That one that ripped all the data from Morrowind to Oblivion?) Bethesda shut them down.
> 
> Attaman that paragraph is a little TL;DR. You might want to sum it up in a sentance or two. Here's mine "Just do whatever the hell you feel like and if the game is to hard, turn the difficulty down and buttfuck everyone"



MorrOblivion didn't finish at all, but that sucks.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Here's mine "Just do whatever the hell you feel like and if the game is to hard, turn the difficulty down and buttfuck everyone"


Here's mine:
1)  Pick any flower you find in nature.
2)  Some NPC's will attack you if you get their disposition low enough.  Save your game at times and try it when other guards are around:  If it works, have the guards save you and reap the spoils.  If it doesn't, reload the game and try it with other people.
3)  Sell to people who like you.  Merchants you do quests for often like you more.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> EDIT 2: And anyways, Flower Picking still stands as a good cheap way to make money.


 
Yeah, sorry for not making it clear that I was playing Oblivion XD. And I'll definitely have to check out the whole flower-picking idea. I know what you're talking about and it sounds like it would net me a good amount of gold without over-encumbering me. ^^



Attaman said:


> Here's mine:
> 1) Pick any flower you find in nature.
> 2) Some NPC's will attack you if you get their disposition low enough. Save your game at times and try it when other guards are around: If it works, have the guards save you and reap the spoils. If it doesn't, reload the game and try it with other people.
> 3) Sell to people who like you. Merchants you do quests for often like you more.


 
And number two sounds like a good idea, too.


----------



## GundamFreakX (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a chance to play Morrowind, and I had heard that it was a great addition to the XBOX lineup. Unfortunately, the only chance I had with a "working" copy of the game was a year after I owned Oblivion. I just unfortunately...I think I'm one of those gamers that once he's become accustomed to new and shiny graphics, the lackluster of yesteryear just seems like a waste. Shoot me! Lol

Anyway, on to Oblivion. I have a lvl 29 Imperial. He's mainly a warrior, and I hardly touch spells, archery, alchemy...it was my first attempt at Elder Scrolls, but I've stuck with the character and have earned practically every Achievement with him. Unfortunately, I'm stuck on the Thieves Guild missions. Is there a good training regiment, specific equipment, just good advice on making a warrior into a thief. Or should I just begin a new character centered on thievery?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone! I'm off to play the game some more, put your words to work. ^^


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 16, 2009)

GundamFreakX said:


> I had a chance to play Morrowind, and I had heard that it was a great addition to the XBOX lineup. Unfortunately, the only chance I had with a "working" copy of the game was a year after I owned Oblivion. I just unfortunately...I think I'm one of those gamers that once he's become accustomed to new and shiny graphics, the lackluster of yesteryear just seems like a waste. Shoot me! Lol
> 
> Anyway, on to Oblivion. I have a lvl 29 Imperial. He's mainly a warrior, and I hardly touch spells, archery, alchemy...it was my first attempt at Elder Scrolls, but I've stuck with the character and have earned practically every Achievement with him. Unfortunately, I'm stuck on the Thieves Guild missions. Is there a good training regiment, specific equipment, just good advice on making a warrior into a thief. Or should I just begin a new character centered on thievery?



http://guides.ign.com/guides/702493/page_16.html This might help you out.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

GundamFreakX said:


> I had a chance to play Morrowind, and I had heard that it was a great addition to the XBOX lineup. Unfortunately, the only chance I had with a "working" copy of the game was a year after I owned Oblivion. I just unfortunately...I think I'm one of those gamers that once he's become accustomed to new and shiny graphics, the lackluster of yesteryear just seems like a waste. Shoot me! Lol



*shoots* Don't excuse not being able to play a game because of graphic quality. Inorder to cure that, ween yourself off eye candy and gradually play lesser and lesser graphics. You become a better gamer for that if you have a more diverse taste


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 16, 2009)

http://tesnexus.com/modules/members/index.php?id=187373

Here is my userpage on TESNexus, which has downloads to both Oblivion and Morrowind mods I have made, most notibly the standard loot overhaul and heavy spell/weapon damage mods.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Inorder to cure that, ween yourself off eye candy and gradually play lesser and lesser graphics.


 Ween nothing, I advise he starts with the original Blood Omen game.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Ween nothing, I advise he starts with the original Blood Omen game.



Okay THATS overkill. Thats like saying a person should practice peeing in a shotglass by tying them to a horse riding at 50 MPH while the glass is rotating slowly on a record player


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2009)

GundamFreakX said:


> I had a chance to play Morrowind, and I had heard that it was a great addition to the XBOX lineup. Unfortunately, the only chance I had with a "working" copy of the game was a year after I owned Oblivion. I just unfortunately...I think I'm one of those gamers that once he's become accustomed to new and shiny graphics, the lackluster of yesteryear just seems like a waste. Shoot me! Lol



I hereby command you to play a computer game that wasn't released on CD or DVD or the Internet.

Go.  Now.  I suggest starting with something like Pool of Radiance.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2009)

GundamFreakX said:


> Is there a good training regiment, specific equipment, just good advice on making a warrior into a thief.


Jump a lot.  Eventually it'll build up your acrobatics skill, and being able to jump high is pretty helpful for a thief.

For equipment, you'll likely be shifting from Heavy Armor to Light Armor:  Thieves work on the principal that the more spare weight you have, the more you can take at once to sell when you finally reach a shop-keeper.  If you're already skilled in Light Armor, that's a good head start.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2009)

I find the fanbase disturbingly similar to the D&D Fanbase every time a new one comes around. 

Maybe that's why Bethesda wants to take their time with Elder Scrolls 5 so they know what to expect when D&D 5th edition is released.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I find the fanbase disturbingly similar to the D&D Fanbase every time a new one comes around.
> 
> Maybe that's why Bethesda wants to take their time with Elder Scrolls 5 so they know what to expect when D&D 5th edition is released.



Don't new editions of DnD come out every decade or so? I doubt Bethesda wants to loose 99% of it's fanbase like Duke Nukem Forever did with it's "When it's Done" philosophy.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I find the fanbase disturbingly similar to the D&D Fanbase every time a new one comes around.
> 
> Maybe that's why Bethesda wants to take their time with Elder Scrolls 5 so they know what to expect when D&D 5th edition is released.



Surely the game will have it's usual assortment of bugs/errors like Oblivion did, which the Unofficial Oblivion Patch team has fixed a huge amount of errors, ranging from quest problems, model/texture errors and much much more.

The same guys are doing the same for Fallout 3, which I am thankful of.

Oh yea, I put in 1,600+ hours into Oblivion from June/July 2006 to February 2008.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Morrowind seriously devoured my life during the summer of 02. I was playing it on a shitty laptop with only 128mb of ram causing small interior cells to take 20+ mins to load after playing for an hour. But I didn't care, it's seriously my favorite game to this day.

Usually when I start a new game I don't even go after the good items I always take my time and just explore. Even After years of playing this game it's easy to just run somewhere you've never been and find something new. Besides, once you hit level 20+ you can take down anything, I sorta like delaying the inevitable where I can just run into Balmora and murder everyone in a few seconds.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Don't new editions of DnD come out every decade or so? I doubt Bethesda wants to loose 99% of it's fanbase like Duke Nukem Forever did with it's "When it's Done" philosophy.



Point --------->

You <---


Before people who just joined around 3rd edition (Called "Spellcasters edition" by some of the haters) begun to dry-hump it...a lot of second edition fans hated that game and felt it was just a patehtic attempt at money-grubbing. And the people who felt it should have stopped at FIRST edition....

Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been playing Morrowind recently, and I just got the ring from the shrine, then the shaman lady dumps like 20 quests on me where I have to get all the Houses and tribes to like me or something. How fun are these quests? Because they just feel like padding to me. I just want to go fucking kill Dagoth-Ur and not have to suck up to all the houses just to do it.

Also:


Digitalpotato said:


> Before people who just joined around 3rd edition (Called "Spellcasters edition" by some of the haters) begun to dry-hump it...a lot of second edition fans hated that game and felt it was just a patehtic attempt at money-grubbing. And the people who felt it should have stopped at FIRST edition....
> 
> Sound familiar to anyone?



Yeah, that's like any fandom for anything that has numerous sequels/games/books/movies.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about Elder Scrolls V? I think about the most I've heard of it is that it's believed it will take place in Akavir.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Anyone hear anything about Elder Scrolls V? I think about the most I've heard of it is that it's believed it will take place in Akavir.



I heard it was going to be in Skyrim or the Summerset Isles. Honestly I'm not looking forward to it as much after putting over 300 hours into Oblivion and then realizing I could have beat the game at level 1. Makes it totally pointless. Thank baby jesus for mods.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I've been playing Morrowind recently, and I just got the ring from the shrine, then the shaman lady dumps like 20 quests on me where I have to get all the Houses and tribes to like me or something. How fun are these quests? Because they just feel like padding to me. I just want to go fucking kill Dagoth-Ur and not have to suck up to all the houses just to do it.


 You can.

You just need at least 221 HP and the ability to kill Vivec.

On the plus side, one of the Ashlander tribes you unite by killing just about everyone of rank.  You can take the same method for House Telvanni, and Hlaalu lets you do so with at least two councilors.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Anyone hear anything about Elder Scrolls V? I think about the most I've heard of it is that it's believed it will take place in Akavir.



What I've heard was that Bethseda doens't really have any plans meant for it at the moment. 

I'd rather it be set in the swamps...I forgot the name doh.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What I've heard was that Bethseda doens't really have any plans meant for it at the moment.
> 
> I'd rather it be set in the swamps...I forgot the name doh.


Black Marsh, and at the same time this could make or break the game depending because at once it clears up the lives of Argonians, and removes the mystery.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 21, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What I've heard was that Bethseda doens't really have any plans meant for it at the moment.
> 
> I'd rather it be set in the swamps...I forgot the name doh.



Black Marsh, and trust me they are already making TES V. I watched the dvd that comes with the collector's edition of Oblivion and they stated they started working on it like within the same year they released Morrowind. Plus they haven't announced many other big titles so they have to be doing something.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You can.
> 
> You just need at least 221 HP and the ability to kill Vivec.
> 
> On the plus side, one of the Ashlander tribes you unite by killing just about everyone of rank.  You can take the same method for House Telvanni, and Hlaalu lets you do so with at least two councilors.



Shit, that's a lot, I'm only at 85 HP. :\ I think I'll just do all those quests then. Any suggestions on which to go at first? 

Ugh, a fucking Cliff Racer attacked me while I was writing two sentences...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Shit, that's a lot, I'm only at 85 HP.


  Yeah, and that would be health lost permanently too so having at least 300's better.



> I think I'll just do all those quests then. Any suggestions on which to go at first?


  Your starter camp should make you Ashkhan right off the bat.  For becoming Hortator, Telvanni is by far the easiest.  You just talk with the Telvanni person in Tel Vos and Gnisis and persuade them to make you Hortator, and can kill the rest if you don't feel like boosting everyone's disposition.

Oh yeah, and you can have Therena (sp?) make you Hortator by basically doing a magic trick for her.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Black Marsh, and at the same time this could make or break the game depending because at once it clears up the lives of Argonians, and removes the mystery.



Black Marsh is a really inhospitable area to anyone but the Argonians.  As in, the Argonians are pretty much the only people who can STAND to live there, likely due to their poison and disease resistance intrinsics.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 22, 2009)

Anybody want to post their Oblivion mod lists? I think it's maybe a little less relevant nowadays because pretty much everyone SHOULD be using FCOM and there's not much left unturned by that. But still, could be fun to share. Maybe get some screenshots of your character, too?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2009)

Fuck FCOM.  OOO is better.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

They need to fix up the stat/skill system of the game, because many people just fuck it up playing the game normally...Like me most of the time. Love the game, storylines and how it's presented though. Although I hate how they removed spears and stuff from the series.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Fuck FCOM.  OOO is better.


HUURRRRRR
FCOM = OOO
Actually, it's Frans, WarCry, OOO and MMM.

"FCOM provides complete unification of Mart's Monster Mod and Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul. It brings all of the               numerous new creatures, NPCs, and items added by MMM and OOO into a               consistent and balanced structure. In addition, it integrates Francesco's vast               collection of new items and named NPC bosses along with new creatures and items from Oblivion WarCry."

In a nutshell, it's what the game SHOULD have been; but wasn't.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 23, 2009)

Sassy said:


> HUURRRRRR
> FCOM = OOO
> Actually, it's Frans, WarCry, OOO and MMM.
> 
> ...



Thought FCOM meant only the Francesco thing.  Whatever.  MMM and OOO are both good (NO MORE DAEDRIC-CLAD BANDITS), never bothered using Francesco's.  Tried another mod that alters level gains and stuff, Kobu's Character Advancement Mod IIRC.  Nice.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to give FCOM a whirl. You get the OOO benefits + the MMM creatures + the WarCry and Fran's items + the Fran's named NPC bosses; all leveled with relation to each other. I use mine with COBL as well. My mod list is:

Oblivion.esm <--*Main ESM (SI)*
Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items Mod.esm <--*FCOM Related*
Francesco's Optional New Items Add-On.esm <--*FCOM Related*
Cobl Main.esm <--*COBL*
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esm <--*FCOM Related*
Mart's Monster Mod.esm <--*FCOM Related*
FCOM_Convergence.esm <--*The main "Convergence" file that makes FCOM work.*
Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp <--*Major bugfixes*
UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp <--*Update for the above.*
Oblivion Citadel Door Fix.esp
DLCShiveringIsles.esp <--*Shivering Isles DLC.*
Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp <--*Bugfixes for SI*
Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Bosses.esp
Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Enemies.esp
Francesco's Optional Chance of More Enemies.esp
Francesco's Optional Leveled Quests-SI only.esp
Francesco's Optional Leveled Guards.esp <--*These five are all optional modules for Fran's which work with FCOM*
FCOM_Francescos.esp <--*Fran's specific FCOM Patch*
FCOM_FrancescosItemsAddOn.esp <--*Fran's specific FCOM Patch*
FCOM_FrancescosNamedBosses.esp <--*Fran's specific FCOM Patch*
Better_Water-1830.esp <--*Alternate water shader*
PCSoundImoen.esp <--*Makes your PC have "Idle Chatter"; very immersive*
AliveWaters.esp <--*Add's underwater exploration; shipwrecks, rusty weapons under bridges, etcf*
DLCHorseArmor.esp
DLCOrrery.esp
DLCVileLair.esp
DLCMehrunesRazor.esp
DLCSpellTomes.esp <--*Other DLC's*
HGEC Shemales.esp <--*Er...Penis's for female characters :3*
Horse_AI-2364.esp <--*Add's a Sneak Skill based challenge for stolen horse ownership*
DLCThievesDen.esp <--*More official DLC*
Cobl Glue.esp
Cobl Si.esp <--*More COBL files*
FCOM_Cobl.esp <--*COBL + FCOM fix*
Bob's Armory Oblivion.esp <--*Optional addon for FCOM; even MORE weapons.*
FCOM_BobsArmory.esp <--*FCOM patch for the above*
Oblivion WarCry EV.esp <--*FCOM related*
FCOM_WarCry.esp <--*FCOM patch for the above*
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp <--*FCOM related*
FCOM_Convergence.esp <--*The main "Convergence" file that makes FCOM work.*
FCOM_EntropicOrderRebalance.esp
FCOM_RealSwords.esp
FCOM_SpawnRatesReduced.esp
FCOM_SaferRoads.esp
FCOM_NoReaversInGates.esp
FCOM_NoAdventurersInGates.esp <--*Optional addons for FCOM as a whole.*
Mart's Monster Mod - Looting NPCs & Creatures.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Less Bone Loot.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Vindasel.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Dungeons of MMM.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Hunting & Crafting.esp <--*Optional addons for MMM as part of FCOM*
FCOM_DiverseGuardUnity.esp
FCOM_BobsGuardUnity.esp
FCOM_HungersUnitySI.esp <--*A few more FCOM modules.*
AlchemistsCave-COBL.esp <--*Great alchemy specific house-mod.*
DLCfrostcrag.esp <--*Probably the best official DLC that's not a quest.*
FrostcragRebornCobl.esp <--*..but this makes it even better *
Knights.esp <--*Knights of the Nine*
FCOM_Knights.esp <--*FCOM Patch for KOTN*
MidasSpells.esp <--*Awesome collection of new spells for high level magic users.*
77_Umpa_Sexy_walk.esp <--*Sexy "strut" walk*
personality_idles3b.esp <--*Makes NPC's look more diverse when idle*
Beautiful People.esp <--*Face + Hair + Race Compilation pack*
Lattamer.esp <--*The Catgirl Race I use. Very customizable; and with a super-gorgeous head mesh.*
Bashed Patch, 0.esp <--*WRYE Bash is required to make FCOM all work and this is the "merged" ESP that glues it all together.

*So that's my mod-list and load order. I love it <3


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah, TES. The best RPG series ever made. In Morrowind I have an Argonian named Solid Snake, a sneaky mage. In Oblivion I'm a Khajiit named Aethryix, a thief.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Just one player for each? I beat oblivion at least 20 times


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Just one player for each? I beat oblivion at least 20 times



Iakesen may be referring to characters they beat the game with.  I've made over two dozen characters for Morrowind, but only beaten it twice (and played once about a third through before starting a new character).


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

oh god o don't even want to guess how many i made for both that i did not beat the game with :/


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Just one player for each? I beat oblivion at least 20 times


I started Oblivion only a month ago and I stopped playing for a while. With Morrowind I had many, but only remember one.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 23, 2009)

I've always prefered Daggerfall.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 23, 2009)

So, is there a limit to how high you can get your bounty in Oblivion? I'm up to 650k on one of characters and I'm wondering if it'll just cap at 999,999. How high have you guys gotten?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 23, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> I've always prefered Daggerfall.



Me too, despite the bugs.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 23, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> So, is there a limit to how high you can get your bounty in Oblivion? I'm up to 650k on one of characters and I'm wondering if it'll just cap at 999,999. How high have you guys gotten?



Pretty sure it'll go well into the millions and possibly beyond.  For shits and giggles I went godmode once and butchered every NPC I could find (who COULD BE BUTCHERED, FUCK YOU UNKILLABLES).  Had a huge bounty, pretty sure it was in the tens of millions.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Pretty sure it'll go well into the millions and possibly beyond.  For shits and giggles I went godmode once and butchered every NPC I could find (who COULD BE BUTCHERED, FUCK YOU UNKILLABLES).  Had a huge bounty, pretty sure it was in the tens of millions.


That sounds like fun! Now if only I could play it on PC..


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Pretty sure it'll go well into the millions and possibly beyond.  For shits and giggles I went godmode once and butchered every NPC I could find (who COULD BE BUTCHERED, *FUCK YOU UNKILLABLES*).  Had a huge bounty, pretty sure it was in the tens of millions.



Ugh, that's one of the most annoying things about it. Adamus Phillida and Lex won't fucking leave me alone whenever I go to the Imperial City to kill people. It's gotten to the point where I've completely broken their armor and they just run around in regular clothing and punching me with their fists. :\


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this a photo?


...No, it's a preview of the rumored fifth installment, The Elder Scrolls V: Shadow Realm!

I just orgasmed...


----------



## Torinir (Aug 23, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Ugh, that's one of the most annoying things about it. Adamus Phillida and Lex won't fucking leave me alone whenever I go to the Imperial City to kill people. It's gotten to the point where I've completely broken their armor and they just run around in regular clothing and punching me with their fists. :\



If you get Lex reassigned, he becomes non-essential.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Torinir said:


> If you get Lex reassigned, he becomes non-essential.



Yeah, but that's like, 10 quests into the Thieves Guild, and this character is strictly for high-profile murdering. 

Oh, and it's the same with Phillida... except he gets reassigned in a more _permanent_ way...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Is this a photo?
> 
> 
> ...No, it's a preview of the rumored fifth installment, The Elder Scrolls V: Shadow Realm!
> ...



Nothing on UESP, so I'm a bit wary.

Looks like Crysis may have competition in "Most expensive Machine ever to run" department.


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 17, 2009)

Are there any mods out there for PC Morrowind that have locations from FFVII?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 17, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Are there any mods out there for PC Morrowind that have locations from FFVII?


  Locations?  Only finding weapons, but I haven't searched much.

Morrowind probably would do to fit in FFVII locales better if going for open-world, but if trying to make things linear Oblivion is best due to the lack of "Levitate".  Could you imagine how FFVII would have gone if Zack had buggered off to snag Knights of the Round while Sephiroth patiently waited in the Mako reactor for Zack to appear and engage him in a duel?


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Locations?  Only finding weapons, but I haven't searched much.
> 
> Morrowind probably would do to fit in FFVII locales better if going for open-world, but if trying to make things linear Oblivion is best due to the lack of "Levitate".  Could you imagine how FFVII would have gone if Zack had buggered off to snag Knights of the Round while Sephiroth patiently waited in the Mako reactor for Zack to appear and engage him in a duel?


I meant as in building Midgar and letting players explore it, not recreating scenes and shit.

There is a project for Oblivion called Mako Dawn, Mako Dusk where they're building the entire city of Midgar and making it 100% explorable, with quests and everything. But since my PC is a few years old, I cannot run Oblivion very well on it at all. If only they would release it as DLC for the 360 version..


----------



## yanazake (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey, there's still OLDBLIVION for people with old pcs!

Well, I've been looking around for about ANY way to make the khajiits look better, but couldn't find much. The only mod that would work a little that I could find was "Meiko", [or M'eiko] which is a somewhat cute character... But I still wonder if they could be better.

Please, share your findings about Khajiit mods

For now, I know the following:
Slof's creations - give the khajiits new bodies and textures, and races, but requires "Robert's better bodies" mod.
Tail rings - there is a resourse that adds rings to the kajiits tails when you equip a ring. There is also a mod by Slof that seems to equip rings in their tails, and it's a clothing mod for males. [accesories work on females too]
Fluffy tail - there are mods that change the khajiits tails, making them look fuzzy.

I'm still looking for other things and modifications. For those who don't know Slof's work, check it - it's worth your time!


ps: about Meiko, the readme says that the used eyes are from a "ethereal eyes" mod. I got it but couldn't make it work right. Any help in adding eyes and haircuts to the kitties?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 29, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> There is a project for Oblivion called Mako Dawn, Mako Dusk where they're building the entire city of Midgar and making it 100% explorable, with quests and everything.



These guys obviously have a lot of time on their hands that could be used to something a little more... fun. Like an original mod.


Iakesen said:


> If only they would release it as DLC for the 360 version..



Okay I giggled

Only Valve buys mods off of people and even then they don't give a flying fuck about consoles. If Todd Howard pitched buying a mod of Midgar (which is a trademark licensed to another company) to Zenimax they would burst out laughing. Even then they wouldn't spare the expense just to put it on the 360.

Fighters Stronghold was the last DLC pack. Get over Oblivion already. It's eyecandy charm is waning. Just play Morrowind now for it's great original mods.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hilarity Mod and M16 for the win


----------



## yanazake (Sep 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Get over Oblivion already. It's eyecandy charm is waning. Just play Morrowind now for it's great original mods.


You know, some people just never had the chance to play Oblivion before. If not interested, it would be nicer to just not post >:

Well, it's just an idea.

So, would anyone care to share some info with me?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 30, 2009)

yanazake said:


> Hey, there's still OLDBLIVION for people with old pcs!
> 
> Well, I've been looking around for about ANY way to make the khajiits look better, but couldn't find much. The only mod that would work a little that I could find was "Meiko", [or M'eiko] which is a somewhat cute character... But I still wonder if they could be better.
> 
> ...



Step 1: Uninstall Oblivion
Step 2: Break the CD in half
Step 3: Install Morrowind GotY
Step 4: Install a fuckton of mods
Step 5: Enjoy the last good actual RPG produced by Bethesda


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 30, 2009)

Nord + The sighn of the Astanarc (spelled it wrong I know) + Dragon bone Curass = Really fucking hard to die. 
100% Frost immunity
100% Fire Immunity
50% Shock Immunity
and 50% Spell absorption 

add some fancy tings and you can be fully immune to shock and resistant to poison as well. And the necromancer's amulet? ooh now 75% spell absorption now you are practically immune to magic as a whole....

Fucking epic. 

(morrowind FTW)


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 30, 2009)

I like Morrowind. 
Its just so much fun, and its setting isnt like in every other fantasy RPG.  
And its actually pretty good RPG.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Step 1: Uninstall Oblivion
> Step 2: Break the CD in half
> Step 3: Install Morrowind GotY
> Step 4: Install a fuckton of mods
> Step 5: Enjoy the last good actual RPG produced by Bethesda



Oblivion can be salvaged into a passable game with the right mods.  No match for Daggerfall or Morrowind obviously, but things like Deadly Reflex, mods for horseback combat, mods that take away your ability to utterly break the game by kiting enemies endlessly, etc. save the combat portion of the game at least.  The "story" portion, well...

If you already bought it, might as well make the most out of it.  There were a FEW changes between Morrowind and Oblivion I DID actually like - the block function is better in Oblivion, of course to actually make it GOOD you should install the Timed Block mod (might be part of Deadly Reflex).  The disappearance of "medium" armor didn't bother me, since it was mostly shit in Morrowind anyhow.  Light and Heavy is adequate IMO.

The loss of Spears is rather vexing, a spear is the weapon you'd be most likely to find in the hands of most adventurers worth their salt.  Crossbows had no meaningful (NO DAMAGE VARIANCE ZOMG too bad the damage is piss-poor compared to a good longbow later on) advantage in Morrowind, and thrown weapons sucked on the whole.  Lack of certain spells ranges from annoying to infuriating.  The absence of werecritters is retarded, and nothing more than Beth being lazy (actually, Beth being lazy accounts for a LOT of my gripes about Oblivion).


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 30, 2009)

yanazake said:


> You know, some people just never had the chance to play Oblivion before. If not interested, it would be nicer to just not post >:
> 
> Well, it's just an idea.
> 
> So, would anyone care to share some info with me?





Mikael Grizzly said:


> Step 1: Uninstall Oblivion
> Step 2: Break the CD in half
> Step 3: Install Morrowind GotY
> Step 4: Install a fuckton of mods
> Step 5: Enjoy the last good actual RPG produced by Bethesda





Tycho said:


> The loss of Spears is rather vexing, a spear is the weapon you'd be most likely to find in the hands of most adventurers worth their salt. Crossbows had no meaningful (NO DAMAGE VARIANCE ZOMG too bad the damage is piss-poor compared to a good longbow later on) advantage in Morrowind, and thrown weapons sucked on the whole. Lack of certain spells ranges from annoying to infuriating. The absence of werecritters is retarded, and nothing more than Beth being lazy (actually, Beth being lazy accounts for a LOT of my gripes about Oblivion).



I could heavily contradict your post. But the posts above already present a few of my arguments. Bottom line, Oblivion is most likely the worst Elder Scrolls game. With Arena closely following. Its actually hard to call it an RPG, since they dumbed down a lot of RPG elements. I would more classify it into the hack and slash with slight RPG elements like leveling up and shops.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I could heavily contradict your post. But the posts above already present a few of my arguments. Bottom line, Oblivion is most likely the worst Elder Scrolls game. With Arena closely following. Its actually hard to call it an RPG, since they dumbed down a lot of RPG elements. I would more classify it into the hack and slash with slight RPG elements like leveling up and shops.



It's like Dark Messiah of Might and Magic without the super-violence and with a more contrived character advancement system.  That's all it is.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Only Valve buys mods off of people and even then they don't give a flying fuck about consoles. If Todd Howard pitched buying a mod of Midgar (which is a trademark licensed to another company) to Zenimax they would burst out laughing. Even then they wouldn't spare the expense just to put it on the 360.


I finally realized that DLC is official releases only when I got Xbox Live. Don't fucking giggle.



CryoScales said:


> Fighters Stronghold was the last DLC pack. Get over Oblivion already. It's eyecandy charm is waning. Just play Morrowind now for it's great original mods.


No.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The disappearance of "medium" armor didn't bother me, since it was mostly shit in Morrowind anyhow.  Light and Heavy is adequate IMO.



I didn't like it, less variety and less choices to make during character creation (not that it actually affected anything in Oblivious).


----------



## dark zero (Oct 1, 2009)

so since everyone is going on about good Morrowind mods can you name a few because after a few years an reinstalling my Morrowind GotY i am lost in the pages upon pages of them at websites lmao


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Better Bodies & Better Beasts (must have)
Morrowind Comes Alive
Balmora Expanded
Caldera Expanded
Companions Mod

Pretty much anything by AlienSlof. 

More to come as I remember them


----------



## dark zero (Oct 1, 2009)

im having trouble finding the two expanded mods possible to get a link?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Morrowind is soooo bland and boring.
Oblivion ftw, in every regard~


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Morrowind is soooo bland and boring.
> Oblivion ftw, in every regard~



Talk about inverted standards, Generic Fantasy FPSlasher is now aried and interesting, while Morrowind's unique landscapes, races and setting are now bland and boring. 

Amusing.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Talk about inverted standards, Generic Fantasy FPSlasher is now aried and interesting, while Morrowind's unique landscapes, races and setting are now bland and boring.
> 
> Amusing.


Cliffracers, boring ash-plagued landscapes and boring characters.
There's Morrowind for you.

Oblivion is breathtaking~


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Cliffracers, boring ash-plagued landscapes and boring characters.
> There's Morrowind for you.
> 
> Oblivion is breathtaking~



While Oblivion has levelling up ecosystem (rats magically turning into lions), boring generic fantasy landscapes, generic fantasy elf ruins, generic characters and fugly, dull and uninspired characters.

Patrick Stewart good character does not make.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> While Oblivion has levelling up ecosystem (rats magically turning into lions), boring generic fantasy landscapes, generic fantasy elf ruins, generic characters and fugly, dull and uninspired characters.
> 
> Patrick Stewart good character does not make.


Breath-taking forests, amazing landscapes and interesting characters and quests does make a good game ~ Morrowind has none of the above; Oblivion has all of the above. Also, play FCOM or don't bother talking~


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 1, 2009)

sassy, you are wrong. 
get out


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> sassy, you are wrong.
> get out


Nope!~

Post reported, please stand by...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Breath-taking forests, amazing landscapes and interesting characters and quests does make a good game ~ Morrowind has none of the above; Oblivion has all of the above. Also, play FCOM or don't bother talking~



Sorry, did we play the same game? Oblivion is a shitty game. Sure, it has decent graphics, but it's certainly nothing better than Half-Life 2, Gothic 3 or even Two Worlds. Hell, it doesn't even have _environmental shadows_, which is pathetic. 

Interesting characters? Christ, talk about _low_ standards. Badly voiced, badly designed and looking like shit formed in a bucket, Oblivion NPCs are the reference point for rating NPCs in games... as complete and utter failure.

Dagoth Ur, Vivec, Almalexia are far more interesting than any of Oblivion's characters. Point out a single instance of something more interesting in Oblivion than piecing together the exact circumstances of Indoril Nerevar's demise at the Red Mountain, basing on interactions with NPCs and well written books. 

Hell, show someone as interesting as the old Divayth Fyr, together with his daughters (or rather, clones of himself with a switched chromosome). 

Quests? Apart from the Dark Brotherhood, it really doesn't have anything interesting. Compare that to Ahnassi's quest line or the Pilgrimages, or the Temple quests or Azura's Star or...

Long story short, you are wrong. Get out. And stop going BAWWWWW and mashing the "Report" button whenever people don't share your opinion.

And while we're at it, stop typing in small font. It's not cute, it's not likeable, it's annoying.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Sorry, did we play the same game? Oblivion is a shitty game. Sure, it has decent graphics, but it's certainly nothing better than Half-Life 2, Gothic 3 or even Two Worlds. Hell, it doesn't even have _environmental shadows_, which is pathetic.


Obviously you lack modern (even for the day) graphics hardware. Must suck to be poor :\



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Dagoth Ur, Vivec, Almalexia are far more interesting than any of Oblivion's characters. Point out a single instance of something more interesting in Oblivion than piecing together the exact circumstances of Indoril Nerevar's demise at the Red Mountain, basing on interactions with NPCs and well written books.
> 
> Hell, show someone as interesting as the old Divayth Fyr, together with his daughters (or rather, clones of himself with a switched chromosome).


Lucien Lachance. /thread



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Quests? Apart from the Dark Brotherhood, it really doesn't have anything interesting. Compare that to Ahnassi's quest line or the Pilgrimages, or the Temple quests or Azura's Star or...


The Dark Brotherhood and Knights of the Nine stand above all others; but that doesn't make the investigative quests in the Mage Guild, or the challenge of the Arena any less valid~
 


Mikael Grizzly said:


> And while we're at it, stop typing in small font. It's not cute, it's not likeable, it's annoying.


I do it to annoy most people; but especially you <3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Obviously you lack modern (even for the day) graphics hardware. Must suck to be poor :\



A good game doesn't need awesome hardware to be a good game. Thanks for reinforcing my point.




> Lucien Lachance. /thread



That's a good character? Sorry, I'd take any of the aforementioned characters (or even Ahnassi) instead of that overrated cardboard cut out.

By the way, the proper way to end a thread is to type "Kreia".




> The Dark Brotherhood and Knights of the Nine stand above all others; but that doesn't make the investigative quests in the Mage Guild, or the challenge of the Arena any less valid~


 
That's still basic and uncomplicated. Overrated too.




> I do it to annoy most people; but especially you <3



So basically, you troll. How stupid.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> A good game doesn't need awesome hardware


Ah, you're poor. This explains much.
I'm sorry, I know it must be difficult to be you; not all of us are created equal. I'll think of you, next time I give some out of fashion clothes to goodwill, k?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Ah, you're poor. This explains much.
> I'm sorry, I know it must be difficult to be you; not all of us are created equal. I'll think of you, next time I give some out of fashion clothes to goodwill, k?



So sad.  Such a big mouth.

And no teeth at all.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> I didn't like it, less variety and less choices to make during character creation (not that it actually affected anything in Oblivious).



In Oblivion it is ENTIRELY possible and actually quite sound to eschew armor altogether, enchant some clothing with Chameleon, and run around as a godly invisi-mage with touch-spells from hell.  Mages are OBSCENELY overpowered in Oblivion.

TBH I think the whole light/medium/heavy system was odd to begin with, wearing boiled leather, wearing scale-mail and wearing steel plate require the same basic talent (learning how to properly fit and secure body armor, and learning how to move effectively in it), it's just that the heavier armor requires even more strength and stamina, lest you become little more than a standing suit of ornamental armor.  Agility would benefit both types of armor users as far as mobility is concerned, as would Endurance, since "light" armor is still going to add at LEAST 50 lbs overall to your weight, and developing the stamina to lug that gear around constantly is important to both (though even moreso with medium/heavy armor).  "Bearing Blows", "Fitting Armor Properly For Weight Distribution" and "Evasion/Movement" would make more sense to me than the LMH skills.  TBH I think the SPECIAL system using derived attributes pertinent to the game in question would serve TES games better than their current 8-stat system, but I think that about most games, and I'm slightly biased.

Also, I find the concept of swimming in chainmail or steel plate utterly absurd.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 1, 2009)

That's so pathetic I won't even dignify it with a quote and a reply.



Tycho said:


> TBH I think the whole light/medium/heavy system was odd to begin with, wearing boiled leather, wearing scale-mail and wearing steel plate require the same basic talent (learning how to properly fit and secure body armor, and learning how to move effectively in it), it's just that the heavier armor requires even more strength and stamina, lest you become little more than a standing suit of ornamental armor. Agility would benefit both types of armor users as far as mobility is concerned, as would Endurance, since "light" armor is still going to add at LEAST 50 lbs overall to your weight, and developing the stamina to lug that gear around constantly is important to both (though even moreso with medium/heavy armor). "Bearing Blows", "Fitting Armor Properly For Weight Distribution" and "Evasion/Movement" would make more sense to me than the LMH skills. TBH I think the SPECIAL system using derived attributes pertinent to the game in question would serve TES games better than their current 8-stat system, but I think that about most games, and I'm slightly biased.



I always thought that all those skills were already included in the relevant armour skill. I also beg to differ, wearing different kinds of armour is going to require different skills, as wearing a sudded leather armour, which is fairly non restrictive and lightweight will be different from a suitof chainmail, which behaves differently and is heavier and a totally different pair of brahmin when compared to steel plate armour, in which you have to account for the armour's weight, inertia, gravity center and trying hard not to tip over. 



> Also, I find the concept of swimming in chainmail or steel plate utterly absurd.



Gameplay. It'd really suck to have to go around lakes all the time.


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 1, 2009)

Morrowind is a better game case closed and honestly that was kinda bitchy argument sassy i agree with grizzly that you dont even deserve a quote


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Morrowind was epic in terms of storyline, characters, quests and equipment, but the graphics were fairly decent. I did hate the running animations for the Khajit and Argonians.


Oblivion has the graphics, some of the quests, characters, and a little more feedom, but it was missing that spark that Morrowind had.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Morrowind is a better game case closed and honestly that was kinda bitchy argument sassy i agree with grizzly that you dont even deserve a quote



It sounds like she played Oblivion first before Morrowind. Kids these days only want pretty graphics and no story. What has our gaming generation devolved to?


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It sounds like she played Oblivion first before Morrowind. Kids these days only want pretty graphics and no story. What has our gaming generation devolved to?


I'm a kid and I prefer story over graphics. >>

It's the _little_ kids that want graffixgraffixgraffix. The 13 year olds that giggle at MJ jokes.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I always thought that all those skills were already included in the relevant armour skill. I also beg to differ, wearing different kinds of armour is going to require different skills, as wearing a sudded leather armour, which is fairly non restrictive and lightweight will be different from a suitof chainmail, which behaves differently and is heavier and a totally different pair of brahmin when compared to steel plate armour, in which you have to account for the armour's weight, inertia, gravity center and trying hard not to tip over.



In regards to how different chainmail would be from a studded leather jerkin, I have never worn chainmail and I can't do anything but make a semi-educated guess as to how someone can move in such a suit.  I would imagine it's like a very dense cloth, not accounting for the leather and cloth backing - it would allow flexing in most directions, just not as great a range of flexibility.  With a strong physique I would imagine a wearer being able to maneuver much as he would be able to if he were wearing multiple layers of normal clothing, barring the increased weight from the mail.

Also, steel plate armor would require that a smith fit the suit to you, custom, IIRC.  Like getting measured for a fine business suit.  Exorbitant expense.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I'm a kid and I prefer story over graphics. >>
> 
> It's the _little_ kids that want graffixgraffixgraffix. The 13 year olds that giggle at MJ jokes.



And most adults.
But Oblivion's okay, I like it but it is missing that spark that Morrowind had.. 

I miss crossbows.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I miss crossbows.


All two of them?  


Tycho said:


> Also, I find the concept of swimming in chainmail or steel plate utterly absurd.


But possible.  Plate mail could be swam in, just required some of the lighter versions.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And most adults.
> But Oblivion's okay, I like it but it is missing that spark that Morrowind had..
> 
> I miss crossbows.



Was it the spark of joining at that game at all?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> All two of them?


3 if you have Bloodmoon :O (huntsman's crossbow)


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Obviously you lack modern (even for the day) graphics hardware. Must suck to be poor :\
> Lucien Lachance. /thread


Oblivion is one of those games that is going to age badly, like Duke Nukem 3D. But really, do you have to act like a pompous arrogant person just to try and get the other person to back down? You sound like a 12 year old Troll living off of Daddy's allowance.

Lucien Lachance was interesting? I am sorry but I actually considered characters like Ocheeva in the Dark Brotherhood more interesting then Lachance, 1. Because she was an Argonian Assassin and 2. I actually regretted killing her because she was so unaware of it. She actually felt like a character who didn't deserve to be betrayed by the organization that raised her. The only cool thing I found about Lachance was how they strung him up as he died. All he was, was a stereotype of a french Assassin. Just some guy wearing a cloak that leaves part of his face in shadows, and talks in a gruff Christian Bale's Batman voice while telling you to do this, do that.



Sassy said:


> The Dark Brotherhood and Knights of the Nine stand above all others; but that doesn't make the investigative quests in the Mage Guild, or the challenge of the Arena any less valid~



The Dark Brotherhood's quests were... okay. Just eliminate some target and get a bonus if you do so in some different way. The Mages guild quests were not investigative. Investigative I would deem is more like detective work, which you do in Morrowind by actually reading ingame books and going to locations based on your interpretation. Not following some magic red compass. 

The Arena... was challenging?

I have to lol at that. I always do it at 1st level with max difficulty to even get a single inch of challenge out of it, and it still bores the crap out of me. Just the simplicity of the fact you just need to kill the guy at the opposite end of the Arena and get some gold out of it. I usually always do it just to level up a little as it is so mindless and brainless.

Sassy please, play Morrowind for more then 5 minutes and stop judging based off of some criticism by another Oblivion fanboy.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The Arena... was challenging?
> 
> I have to lol at that. I always do it at 1st level with max difficulty to even get a single inch of challenge out of it, and it still bores the crap out of me. Just the simplicity of the fact you just need to kill the guy at the opposite end of the Arena and get some gold out of it. I usually always do it just to level up a little as it is so mindless and brainless.




The Arena can be fun if you can find ways to get up high and pick off the opponents with arrows and spells. 

But yeah, the Arena wasn't challenging.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Forgot to mention:
If you want Oblivion-like graphics in Morrowind and have the processor to do it, there are Mods out there that can help you, except for the NPCs and stuff unless you can find a universal better bodies mod.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

Oblivion's awesome, but Morrowind is awesomer. I have it on my PC, so I can also play Bloodmoon and Tribunal. Solstheim FTW.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Oblivion's awesome, but Morrowind is awesomer. I have it on my PC, so I can also play Bloodmoon and Tribunal.



This statement is full of win. Though I found Tribunal's Mournhold more enjoyable as all the enemies there were higher leveled.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

I always like playing a battlemage or a thief for some reason in Morrowind.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Oblivion's awesome, but Morrowind is awesomer. I have it on my PC, so I can also play Bloodmoon and Tribunal. Solstheim FTW.



I did enjoy Bloodmoon and Tribunal a LOT.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the werewolves (and being one).

Smexy.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I like the werewolves (and being one).
> 
> Smexy.



You know what's fun? Using the construction set to add certain everyday household items and turning them into weapons.

Like plates, bread, and a fishing pole.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

I dunno how to use the construction set. :\


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Sassy please, play Morrowind for more then 5 minutes and stop judging based off of some criticism by another Oblivion fanboy.


Played and beat Morrowind long before I played Oblivion. My facts on the matter are my own; and not assumed from others ~ like so many of you here. I've played them both, and it's clear that Oblivion is better.
/thread


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I dunno how to use the construction set. :\



I'll see if I can fish up a Tutorial.
If not, go to uesp wiki.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I did enjoy Bloodmoon and Tribunal a LOT.


doing the main quest line with the ring of hercine xD so much fun like spontaneous warewolf VS ash assholes? Oh yeah~!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Played and beat Morrowind long before I played Oblivion. My facts on the matter are my own; and not assumed from others ~ like so many of you here. I've played them both, and it's clear that Oblivion is better.
> /thread



Do *NOT* try and combat the Nostalgia Filter!! 

Daggerfall fetishists will insist that it is suprerior to Morrowind in every day despite how Daggerfal is full of bugs and glitches with little to no effort made to fix them. And meanwhile the arena purists (yes they exist) will tell you Daggerfall should never have been and it should have stopped with Arena.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> And meanwhile the arena purists (yes they exist) will tell you Daggerfall should never have been and it should have stopped with Arena.



Do Arena purists even play modern games or have they just only played Arena, and the Daggerfall Demo and said "Fuck Daggerfall"? 

It sounds outrageous to be an Arena purist, it's like being one of those people who believes Pokemon actually exist (There are communities devoted to this). Even Todd Howard claims that Daggerfall was an immensely better game then Arena. Even though I am not the biggest fan of the guy at the moment, I have to agree with him from a development standpoint. Daggerfall was infinitely better in all regards. 

Even though my favorite game is still Morrowind, Daggerfall comes in close second. It would be first if it didn't have so many game shattering bugs.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Do *NOT* try and combat the Nostalgia Filter!!



I've replayed Morrowind recently. Then renstalled Oblivion. Uninstalled it five minutes later, as the dumbing down became apparent.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I've replayed Morrowind recently. Then renstalled Oblivion. Uninstalled it five minutes later, as the dumbing down became apparent.



There's a fucking tutorial phase in Oblivion.  I fucking HATE tutorials.  The "tutorial phase" in Morrowind is mercifully brief and unobtrusive.  The Oblivion tutorial section is even more annoying than the Temple of Trials in Fallout 2, which I despised.

Seriously, people, read the goddamn manual, experiment in the game some.  You can't ALL be so stupid as to require a spoonfeeding of every essential game mechanic dragged out over the course of a 10 minute tutorial chapter.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> There's a fucking tutorial phase in Oblivion.  I fucking HATE tutorials.  The "tutorial phase" in Morrowind is mercifully brief and unobtrusive.  The Oblivion tutorial section is even more annoying than the Temple of Trials in Fallout 2, which I despised.



The "tutorial" phase in Morrowind actually only takes around 3 minutes to do, after you finish it your free to do whatever the hell you feel like. Even the end text of it says "your on your own now. Good luck". Hell all they teach you in the tutorial phase are character gen and basic controls. With Oblivion they actually give you armor and weapons. Yeah the dumbing down is extremely apparent.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Do Arena purists even play modern games or have they just only played Arena, and the Daggerfall Demo and said "Fuck Daggerfall"?



Yes. There are people who only played NES, looked at the SNES, then said "Fuck anything beyond the 8 bit".


And tell me how Morrowind's Tutorial *ISN'T* "dumbed down".


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yes. There are people who only played NES, looked at the SNES, then said "Fuck anything beyond the 8 bit".
> 
> 
> And tell me how Morrowind's Tutorial *ISN'T* "dumbed down".



because it's so short it has no time to be dumbed down
which is good because it kicks you out into the world faster, so you can have fun


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> because it's so short it has no time to be dumbed down
> which is good because it kicks you out into the world faster, so you can have fun




But compared to Daggerfall's, it is.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 2, 2009)

i didn't play daggerfall, so w e
also we're comparing morrowind to oblivion, reading comprehension


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> And tell me how Morrowind's Tutorial *ISN'T* "dumbed down".



Because it takes five minutes and allows you to create a character and get down to actual _gaming_, instead of forcing you to replay through the boring sewers and watch one of the stupidest introductions in the history of gaming.

"Now stand over there while I get arbitrarily killed off, so that Todd and Emil can realize their wet dreams of an epic storyline."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i didn't play daggerfall, so w e
> also we're comparing morrowind to oblivion, reading comprehension



And remember the most common complaint about the Elder Scrolls fans who didn't shut off at Arena and/or joined at Daggerfall?

"OMG IT'S TOO DUMBED DOWN AND CONSOLIZED!!!" :roll: Amazing how high some peoples' standards can be.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Because it takes five minutes and allows you to create a character and get down to actual _gaming_, instead of forcing you to replay through the boring sewers and watch one of the stupidest introductions in the history of gaming.
> 
> "Now stand over there while I get arbitrarily killed off, so that Todd and Emil can realize their wet dreams of an epic storyline."



CLOSE SHUT THE JAWS OF OBLIVION GAPING VOID WHERE A STORYLINE SHOULD BE







ENGAGE







TWO TO BEAM UP







EARL GREY, HOT


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But compared to Daggerfall's, it is.



The beginning dungeon of Daggerfall: the Privateer's Hold wasn't that much of a tutorial. It didn't explain anything to you beyond just sending you into a simple non linear dungeon with rats and imps. As well as having some loot along the way. It wasn't that expansive and basically it was just as simple as a beginning dungeon in a Dungeons and Dragons campaign. Just there to let players get a feel of the game.

Morrowind actually had a tutorial. While it was only there to help aid character gen and only lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## yanazake (Oct 2, 2009)

I just passed by and the thread became a war over two games... o__o

I don't want to argue with anyone here, but I'm sure that an answer like "break up your disc in half" is something not very nice to say.

I'll try it again... Could anyone that plays OR HAS PLAYED Oblivion comment on mods for khajiits other than AlienSlof's? I'm just asking for indications here~


If no one can be nice enought to give a decent answer [I saw some information on AlienSlof's mods up there, thanks for taking your time to answer] then I won't bother the Furaffinity forums with this again.

... Things got really aggressive over two games... Really, they're just GAMES...


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

yanazake said:


> ... Things got really aggressive over two games... Really, they're just GAMES...



Video games are serious business.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2009)

yanazake said:


> I don't want to argue with anyone here, but I'm sure that an answer like "break up your disc in half" is something not very nice to say.



Nice? No.  Brutally honest? Yes.

Nice is not one of FAF's stronger qualities, on the whole.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 3, 2009)

I like the Oblivion Khajiits better, and the Morrowind Argonians better.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 3, 2009)

yanazake said:


> ... Things got really aggressive over two games... Really, they're just GAMES...


Someone was not here over the Fallout 3 Debates, or to see Eve Online during a raid.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 3, 2009)

i enjoy my medium armor, and not mashing most of the weapon types into two types, graphics are nice, i rather the options


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I like the Oblivion Khajiits better, and the Morrowind Argonians better.



Morrowind Khajits frog walk. :V


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

I have some advice for Oblivion players if their character is a Breton.

For unmodded oblivion (simple and quick):

Requirements: You have to be a Breton in order for this to work (unless you can resist magic in other ways).

1: Find the mundane ring. It's hard to come by but well worth the effort.

Result: 100% magic resistance + any benefits the Mundane ring has.

For Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul (simple but time consuming):

Requirements: Five Grand Soul Gems (three if you're a breton), 5 equipable items.

1: Join the mages guild.

2: Get access to the Arcane University.

3: Find 5 Grand Soul gems (with grand level of course).

4: Find 5 equippable items (non-enchanted)

5: Go to the Chironasium.

6: Use the altar (if Resist Magic is available) and enchant those five items.

7: Equip them.

Result: 100% Magic Resistance. (it gets boring after a while though)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

> 1: Find the mundane ring. It's hard to come by but well worth the effort.
> 
> Result: 100% magic resistance + any benefits the Mundane ring has.


Raven Camoran always wears one when you get to level 22 or 23. So just hold off on the main quest until then and you're guaranteed to get it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Morrowind Khajits frog walk. :V



As do the Args.  Fucked-up attempt at digitigrade legs/feet and totally screwed up stance.  Someone I know made a remark to the effect of "it looks like they've just had a prostate exam done by Dr. Bigfingers".

Both races are ass-ugly in Oblivion though.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 4, 2009)

yanazake said:


> I just passed by and the thread became a war over two games... o__o
> 
> I don't want to argue with anyone here, but I'm sure that an answer like "break up your disc in half" is something not very nice to say.
> 
> ...



Morrowind vs Oblivion vs Daggerfall debates/flamewars are worse on other sites. Go on Youtube, you'll find flame wars up the ass.

Believe me people will argue and get defensive about anything trivial or mundane. Sometimes people kill each other over doing so. It's human nature to get angry over small things and don't be surprised that it happens.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 5, 2009)

You won't find me arguing. I like all of them and don't see anything really bad about any of them. Only things I disliked about Oblivion was the lack of levitate spells (I think this was so players couldn't fly out of cities) and the way too long tutorial section. And way too many caves and dungeons.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Tycho said:


> As do the Args.  Fucked-up attempt at digitigrade legs/feet and totally screwed up stance.  Someone I know made a remark to the effect of "it looks like they've just had a prostate exam done by Dr. Bigfingers".
> 
> Both races are ass-ugly in Oblivion though.



All races walk like they have a Thermometer in their ass.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> All races walk like they have a Thermometer in their ass.



I always thought of the more humanoid races as having an extraordinarily robotic way of walking.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I always thought of the more humanoid races as having an extraordinarily robotic way of walking.



lol

They always looked like they had something shoved in their assholes.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2009)

CUT PEOPLE IN HALF!

Or decapitate them

Or creep up behind them and slit their throat

Or laugh as their stupid attempt at blocking with a 2h weapon gets their hands cut off


Totally re-installing Oblivion right now


----------



## Shireton (Oct 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> CUT PEOPLE IN HALF!
> 
> Or decapitate them
> 
> ...



Even better if ran in conjunction with http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=24936


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Shireton said:


> Even better if ran in conjunction with http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=24936



Those mods are fun. ^^


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've played a billion hours of morrowind and I created a pretty popular mod for Oblivion, so I'd say that I've had my fair share of elder scrolls fun. XD


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 7, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> I created a pretty popular mod for Oblivion



 Lynx plz


----------



## yanazake (Oct 7, 2009)

Ookay, I'm giving up. No way I'm going to find any information in this forum...

And what the~~ That Sassy was banned for defending oblivion??  LOL, whatever, not my problem.

I'll keep playing oblivion, and keep looking for ways to make the khajiit look better... I'll just have to look for help elsewhere.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2009)

yanazake said:


> Ookay, I'm giving up. No way I'm going to find any information in this forum...



Might I suggest the Elderscrolls.com forums? You know, where they actually talk about this shit a lot? Moderators there are nice and anal too, no worries about your threads being turned into anything but dry boring yaddayadda and Oblivion fanboyism.



yanazake said:


> And what the~~ That Sassy was banned for defending oblivion??  LOL, whatever, not my problem.



Sassy was banned for being a fucking twat and pissing off mods something fierce.  Trust me, Sassy earned it, and not for backing Oblivion.



yanazake said:


> I'll keep playing oblivion, and keep looking for ways to make the khajiit look better... I'll just have to look for help elsewhere.



Elderscrolls.com.  Go there.  Quit whining.  And making the Khajiit look better is a nice magic trick that I have yet to see anyone pull off.  You're likely to end up being told to DL mods to install those stupid Ainmhi and Tabaxi nekomimi races.

Wasn't your thread anyway, FFS.  It was created for people to bitch about, rave about, or wax nostalgic about The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

yanazake said:


> And what the~~ That Sassy was banned for defending oblivion??  LOL, whatever, not my problem.



Sassy has a problem with being "sassy", so she was banned.
And nothing of Value was lost.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sassy has a problem with being "sassy", so she was banned.
> And nothing of Value was lost.


Who is this Sassy?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Who is this Sassy?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1261565#post1261565


Sassy has a problem with Twatitis.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1261565#post1261565
> 
> 
> Sassy has a problem with Twatitis.


Oh my god fail. I read through the whole convo and jeez. You guys made me like Morrowind even more.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Oh my god fail. I read through the whole convo and jeez. You guys made me like Morrowind even more.



lol Sorry?


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol Sorry?


No no it's a good thing! :3


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 7, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Might I suggest the Elderscrolls.com forums? You know, where they actually talk about this shit a lot? Moderators there are nice and anal too, no worries about your threads being turned into anything but dry boring yaddayadda and Oblivion fanboyism.



I very rarely see Oblivion fanboyism there. I normally see Daggerfall fanboyism, or Morrowind fanboyism.

Not that there is anything wrong with that. Those two games at least deserve fanboyism attached to it.



Tycho said:


> Elderscrolls.com. Go there. Quit whining. And making the Khajiit look better is a nice magic trick that I have yet to see anyone pull off. You're likely to end up being told to DL mods to install those stupid Ainmhi and Tabaxi nekomimi races.
> 
> Wasn't your thread anyway, FFS. It was created for people to bitch about, rave about, or wax nostalgic about The Elder Scrolls.



I have to agree with the "quit whining" statement. But I don't understand why everyone doesn't like how Khajiit's look like in Oblivion. I made my Khajiit female PC at least look decently attractive. I mean Argonians look like homeless motherfuckers but I normally edit mine (taking at least a few hours to finite all the proper details) to at least look attractive


----------



## Shireton (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Those mods are fun. ^^



Extremely.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 7, 2009)

Found a surprisingly good ES picture here on FA. Most of you have probably seen it, but I'll link for those who haven't.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2471569/


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Found a surprisingly good ES picture here on FA. Most of you have probably seen it, but I'll link for those who haven't.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2471569/



Hmm pretty good. But doesn't portray Khajiits like I enjoy them. As conniving Kender-like thieves no one likes... strangely thats a lot like Argonians. Except Argonians are awesomesauce.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 8, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Lynx plz


http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5643
http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=oblivionmods.detail&id=1507

I'd call it pretty popular. It's got over a hundred thousand downloads. 

Plus my other mods IAFT and IABT have a few DL's as well.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

Where the fuck is Alakazar's Lamp in Morrowind? The author only left a very vague hint in the readme.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I very rarely see Oblivion fanboyism there. I normally see Daggerfall fanboyism, or Morrowind fanboyism.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that. Those two games at least *deserve fanboyism* attached to it.



Saying anything deserves fanboyism is what leads to massive hype backlash.  Nothing "Deserves" fanboyism, and nothing is "Worth all the praise it gets". That's wht leads to unrealistic expectations, and if I hadn't heard the mountains of blowjobs Morrowind was given (And still is given today) Maybe I owuldn't have been so disappointed with it. (Probably why I found Bloodmoon to be way better even though it's just an expansion)


Hey Kaamos, that's actually an interesting picture you found there.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Where the fuck is Alakazar's Lamp in Morrowind? The author only left a very vague hint in the readme.



Open the .esp up via the Elder Scrolls construction set and find it there, or better yet place it in an easier to find place.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Open the .esp up via the Elder Scrolls construction set and find it there, or better yet place it in an easier to find place.


I can't find the lamp in the construction set, and I loaded the esp.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought it said something about the vaults of the mushroom dwellers.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't get games for PC that I can get to play on a console, I have The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and it's two expansions, for the Xbox 360. Love the game, my character is of the Khajiit (sp?) race. Coolest looking race imo, it is the furry race. XD


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I thought it said something about the vaults of the mushroom dwellers.


Whatever the flooie that means...


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I don't get games for PC that I can get to play on a console, I have The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and it's two expansions, for the Xbox 360. Love the game, my character is of the Khajiit (sp?) race. Coolest looking race imo, it is the furry race. XD



The PC versions of Morrowind and Oblivion are moddable. You can get races like Moogles and werewolf mods for Oblivion. Plus the Argonians are a far more superior thief style race, they are the scaley race.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh? How about an example of what the Werewolf race mod looks like? Sounds pretty cool so far...


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Oh? How about an example of what the Werewolf race mod looks like? Sounds pretty cool so far...



Here's a screenie

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/images/6486-1-1204765836.jpg

Werewolves were originally in Morrowind's Bloodmoon expansion pack. But due to lack of time and funding (presumably due to Patrick Stuart's massive paycheck) they cut out that feature in Oblivion, among dozens of other things they had planned like Vampire questlines. So modders readded them into the game, as well as added new features like the ability to become a Lich ingame.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Here's a screenie
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/images/6486-1-1204765836.jpg
> 
> Werewolves were originally in Morrowind's Bloodmoon expansion pack. But due to lack of time and funding (presumably due to Patrick Stuart's massive paycheck) they cut out that feature in Oblivion, among dozens of other things they had planned like Vampire questlines. So modders readded them into the game, as well as added new features like the ability to become a Lich ingame.


I really wish I could play Oblivion on PC now..


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I really wish I could play Oblivion on PC now..



Oblivion is still not that great a game, Mods are the only good thing about it. But one thing Oblivion can't do on consoles that Morrowind can is have mods. Morrowind's Xbox version is moddable if you softmod it and FTP the mods to the console. There are various tutorials on how to do so. However Oblivion is impossible to mod on the 360 or PS3 due to how it's formatted.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Oblivion is still not that great a game, Mods are the only good thing about it. But one thing Oblivion can't do on consoles that Morrowind can is have mods. Morrowind's Xbox version is moddable if you softmod it and FTP the mods to the console. There are various tutorials on how to do so. However Oblivion is impossible to mod on the 360 or PS3 due to how it's formatted.


I'll play anything with werewolves in it, no matter how bad the game is. I love em.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pic! ...I don't know if I'll bother with it though, already did so much in the Xbox 360 one, got so much done. Beat the main story, completed the Mage's Guild quests and am Arch Mage, completed that arena thing, and got enough of those green plants (forget the name...) to get the strongest strength of those Elixir of Exploration potions...list goes on. >.>

But just in case, is it just one time payment, or do you have to pay for every month you play the game? <_<


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> But just in case, is it just one time payment, or do you have to pay for every month you play the game? <_<



Only MMORPGs charge you monthly. Oblivion is a singleplayer RPG just like it's console brethren. You only need to buy the game once to enjoy it.

Believe me, if it charges you on the PC, it will charge you on the console. That Final Fantasy MMORPG charges you on consoles.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay, so next thing would to ask if the mods are hard to apply...is it, or is it pretty simple? Can't get into much complicated stuff, I just end up lost. XP


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Only MMORPGs charge you monthly.


Guild wars!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Guild wars!



Technically that isn't an MMO.  It's a "CORPG" (competitive online RPG), to hear A.net tell it.  It's closer kin to Diablo 2/Battle.net than it is to WoW.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Okay, so next thing would to ask if the mods are hard to apply...is it, or is it pretty simple? Can't get into much complicated stuff, I just end up lost. XP



Mods you download come in Zip files. Inside are .esp files. Just place the .esp into your main Oblivion folder, load up the Oblivion launcher, go to Mods and tic the ones you want active. Its as simple as 1, 2, 3


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Mods you download come in Zip files. Inside are .esp files. Just place the .esp into your main Oblivion folder, load up the Oblivion launcher, go to Mods and tic the ones you want active. Its as simple as 1, 2, 3


Or you can use OMOD, in which case it's even easier.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Or you can use OMOD, in which case it's even easier.



I found the old launcher method a lot easier to use. Since I never liked to use OMOD as I continuously uninstalled Oblivion due to it's "Ass-ness"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I found the old launcher method a lot easier to use. Since I never liked to use OMOD as I continuously uninstalled Oblivion due to it's "Ass-ness"



OBMM.

It's better.

Though some people swear by BOSS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I don't get games for PC that I can get to play on a console, I have The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and it's two expansions, for the Xbox 360. Love the game, my character is of the Khajiit (sp?) race. Coolest looking race imo, it is the furry race. XD



eh for me that depends....I don't know if I could Borrowind someone's copy on the Xbox and paly it on my 360, which I know I can get for either around the same price as game of the year edition or even cheaper.

But I have heard horror stories about Oblivion requiring you to patch it before you can even play it on some computers. o.o


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> eh for me that depends....I don't know if I could Borrowind someone's copy on the Xbox and paly it on my 360, which I know I can get for either around the same price as game of the year edition or even cheaper.
> 
> But I have heard horror stories about Oblivion requiring you to patch it before you can even play it on some computers. o.o



Digital Potato do yourself a favor. Just stay away from Oblivion.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Mods you download come in Zip files. Inside are .esp files. Just place the .esp into your main Oblivion folder, load up the Oblivion launcher, go to Mods and tic the ones you want active. Its as simple as 1, 2, 3


 
Hm, I may consider getting it for PC too sometime then. I don't know why you dislike it so much, I think it is an awesome game. ^_^ And it'd be cool to play as a Werewolf.

Is there mods that give you an insanely high amount of Magick so you can create and use spells that require tens or even hundreds of thousands of points to cast? >.>


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Hm, I may consider getting it for PC too sometime then. I don't know why you dislike it so much, I think it is an awesome game. ^_^ And it'd be cool to play as a Werewolf.


 
Oblivion is just oversimplified from it's predecessors Morrowind and Daggerfall. It doesn't play like an RPG, it plays like a first person shooter with swords, magic acting like grenades in Halo. Plus the world is blissfully unoriginal, just acting like a cliche fantasy land with only 4 areas. Snow, grasslands, plains and forests. The world is bland and dull. Unfortunately the game is also extremely easy because everything is leveled. There is very little challenge to it, at all.



The True Blue Wolf said:


> Is there mods that give you an insanely high amount of Magick so you can create and use spells that require tens or even hundreds of thousands of points to cast? >.>



Oblivion does have savegame editors. Just create a savegame, open an editor and add the magic points yourself. I don't know why you would since it is much easier to simply turn down the difficulty and punch everyone to submission, turn it up, kill them and take the added exp.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Oblivion is still not that great a game, Mods are the only good thing about it. But one thing Oblivion can't do on consoles that Morrowind can is have mods. Morrowind's Xbox version is moddable if you softmod it and FTP the mods to the console. There are various tutorials on how to do so. However Oblivion is impossible to mod on the 360 or PS3 due to how it's formatted.


 you got links?


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> you got links?



First you need to soft or hardmod your xbox console (entirely different tutorial), then get a good FTP client (probably part of the same tutorial). This tutorial here tells you how to change the .esps to a different format better for the xbox version

http://www.geocities.com/cpuguy958/Morrowind_PC_to_Xbox_Mods_how_too/index.html


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> First you need to soft or hardmod your xbox console (entirely different tutorial), then get a good FTP client (probably part of the same tutorial). This tutorial here tells you how to change the .esps to a different format better for the xbox version
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/cpuguy958/Morrowind_PC_to_Xbox_Mods_how_too/index.html



nice i will have to get my kit back from a pal first.

AND i may have to get a new Windows Shitbox.


----------



## Kryn (Oct 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But I have heard horror stories about Oblivion requiring you to patch it before you can even play it on some computers. o.o



Why in the world would you not you patch your games in the first place?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Why in the world would you not you patch your games in the first place?



In the case of Morrowind, to exploit the godly version of the Robe of St. Roris.  :V

That thing totally broke the entire game.  Much like Chameleon does in Oblivion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Digital Potato do yourself a favor. Just stay away from Oblivion.



Except that Oblivion's suffering from critical backlash. 



Kryn said:


> Why in the world would you not you patch your games in the first place?



Maybe that's because some games aren't full of game-breaking bugs on release like STALKER was?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 10, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Is there mods that give you an
> insanely high amount of Magick so you can create and use spells that require tens or even hundreds of thousands of points to cast? >.>



Sure

How about some supercharged telekinesis action?


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 11, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Oblivion is just oversimplified from it's predecessors Morrowind and Daggerfall. It doesn't play like an RPG, it plays like a first person shooter with swords, magic acting like grenades in Halo. Plus the world is blissfully unoriginal, just acting like a cliche fantasy land with only 4 areas. Snow, grasslands, plains and forests. The world is bland and dull. Unfortunately the game is also extremely easy because everything is leveled. There is very little challenge to it, at all.


The Shivering Isles is awesome though, you gotta admit.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 11, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> The Shivering Isles is awesome though, you gotta admit.



Shivering Isles was "better". But it just took a lot of stuff from previous games, and remade them. Like the landscape with the mushroom trees from Morrowind, monsters from Daggerfall and Morrowind etc. Plus the hella annoying guards in New Sheoth reminded me of the Mournhold guards from Tribunal. Just they were female and wouldn't shut up about how inferior you were.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

Started playing Morrowind once again. This time I used a mod called "Were-realism." Makes werewolves appear in Vvardenfell instead of just Solstheim. Also makes them transform on full moons instead of every night except during the Bloodmoon quest. Bloodlust can be resisted and even prevented depending on the player's Willpower, and you can change at will when you reach lvl. 20. Aside from that, I used the UMP and MCP patches to fix the majority of bugs and Morrowind Comes Alive to add unlimited random NPCs to kill.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 31, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Also makes them transform on full moons instead of every night except during the Bloodmoon quest.



Thats boring. I enjoyed transforming each night. Gave you dread toward the fact the sun would set each day, and you would become a monster each night.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Thats boring. I enjoyed transforming each night. Gave you dread toward the fact the sun would set each day, and you would become a monster each night.


However, it would cut majorly into your quests and making travel by boat or silt strider a lethal risk.

At least this mod lets me feel like I'm playing Daggerfall and not make lycanthropy feel like an everyday chore.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 31, 2009)

i love morrowind elder scrolls. it is my fav. game, i can't play it now though because my brother has the x box


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> i love morrowind elder scrolls. it is my fav. game, i can't play it now though because my brother has the x box



I have the PC version, same game but without the malicious load times.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 31, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> However, it would cut majorly into your quests and making travel by boat or silt strider a lethal risk.
> 
> At least this mod lets me feel like I'm playing Daggerfall and not make lycanthropy feel like an everyday chore.



If you had the ring of Hiricine then it would allow you to change into a human, to werewolf simultaneously. Does the mod cut the ring out? 

Plus it depends on your perception of "chore". I know a lot of my friends who dread actually changing back into a human in Morrowind.



lupinealchemist said:


> I have the PC version, same game but without the malicious load times.



The Xbox's load times are tolerable on the original xbox. They are just extremely long on the 360.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> If you had the ring of Hiricine then it would allow you to change into a human, to werewolf simultaneously. Does the mod cut the ring out?
> 
> Plus it depends on your perception of "chore". I know a lot of my friends who dread actually changing back into a human in Morrowind.


Ring is still there. Here's the details of the mod changes: http://www.msu.edu/~kindersa/were-mods.html
Click on Bloodmoon Werewolf Realism to see the deep details of the mod I used.

Hircine's Ring works like the one in Daggerfall. Meaning only werewolf players can use it and it prevents forced transformations when you equip it but don't choose to change.  





> The Xbox's load times are tolerable on the original xbox. They are just extremely long on the 360.


That explains a lot to me as I only own a 360.


----------

